# AIB Internet Banking issues



## wheeler (25 Jun 2009)

Is anyone experiencing AIB internet banking issues this morning.

I have either managed to log in only to be logged out again or have received the 'web page not found' message.


----------



## niceoneted (25 Jun 2009)

Just tried it there myself and I cannot get even to the log in page. Tried again and get in to login screen but then there is some mush on the page. I'd say give them a ring if you need something urgent otherwise try later.


----------



## Curious81 (25 Jun 2009)

Are you using the new(ish) link for internet banking? They updated it a few months ago and both could be used since then. However this morning I noticed that the old version, which I had bookmarked, is no longer working. Go to www.aib.ie and log on via the relevant link rather than from a bookmarked one. Other than that I've had no issues.


----------



## elefantfresh (25 Jun 2009)

Working for me but slow.


----------



## fobs (25 Jun 2009)

Had the same problem this morning. WAs able to log in to see my balances but when I clicked on an account for more information all I got was the "page cannot be displayed" page.


----------



## jhegarty (25 Jun 2009)

Perhaps moving everyone off the old page has caused capacity issues.


----------



## lyonsie (25 Jun 2009)

Very slow to log on, but when you want to transfer money etc... just goes to blank page.   Tried a few times, but nothing.   Even tried different browsers, same...


----------



## brazen_dude (25 Jun 2009)

tried to transfer money and its returning blank page ....  hope AIB fixes the issue soon... have many payments to do today


----------



## NHG (25 Jun 2009)

Working grand a min ago, but I have been using the new web page for about a week now.


----------



## pouncer (11 Feb 2014)

*AIB Phone *anking*

I am all day trying to make a payment. It is terrible.


----------



## Dearg Doom (11 Feb 2014)

I'd imagine some of the users above have managed to do some banking since 2009... 

You may need to install the latest Java from Java.com and then (assuming Windows) go in to the Java applet in the Control Panel and on the security tab bring the Security Level slider to Medium.


----------

